# RROL 401 TC challenge London Ontario Canada!



## Samurai (Nov 18, 2003)

The warm weather is finally here, and with it comes the annual 401 Touring Car Challenge. Can Wayne Vince repeat his flawless performance in 19T Electric and Mod Electric? Will Corey Whiteman and Howard Cho return to put on their Nitro competition clinic? The weather looks good and the traction should be unbelievable with Dan's new secret formula. 

The competition promises to be fierce in every Main. This should be one of the best on-road races in southern Ontario this year so don't miss out. ROAR insurance will be required.

This is Points Race #4 in the RROL Touring Car Series.

Schedule:

Sun June 4: 

Registration: 8:30am - 10:00am 

Open practice 9:00am - 10:30am 

3 Qualifiers 11:00am - 3:00pm 

Mains 3:30pm - 5:00pm 

Trophy presentation 

Classes: 

1/10 Nitro Touring Car 

1/10 Mod Electric Touring Car 

1/10 19T Electric Touring Car 

Please see RROL Rules for all classes 

Entry Fee: 

1st class $25, 2nd class $10 

Pre-registration until June 3

Raceday registration=$5.00 surcharge/driver 

ROAR membership required 

ROAR single Event membership 

(available at track $20) 

AMB personal transponders only 

Entry forms can be found at http://www.rrol.ca/2006-401-TC-Challenge.html

Send PayPal payment of your entry fee to [email protected]. 
Please include classes, Transponders and Frequencies in the comments section. 

Awards: 

TQ, 1-8 in A mains, 1,2,3 others 

Concours award 

Race lengths: 

All qualifiers = 5 min, 

Nitro A main = 30 min, B main = 15 min 

All other mains 5 min 

Pop, water, food available

Washroom on site


----------

